# coyote at blendon woods metro park



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i was driving on cleveland avenue tuesday night after the big snow storm came through and a coyote ran out infront of me crossed the road, and ran by that old farm house on the left and stopped. it was an absolutely beautiful sight. it had to have climbed the tall fense to get out!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I saw a beautiful specimen running down the middle of 77 north about two weeks ago.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I see many coyotes around Columbus. The one you saw may or may not live in Blendon Woods. They can live relatively unnoticed in some fairly heavily populated areas.

They love kitty cats and little stray dogs.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Ohiobassman, glad to see someone from the area. I live near Blendon Woods...well Westerville that is. I hunt in Holmes County and have only seen 1 coyote sighting in the past 15 years. I have seen a ton of coyote sightings since I've moved to Westerville. There everywhere!


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Cleveland Ave. isn't close to Blendon Woods, it had to be Sharon Woods, if you were on Cleveland Ave. I've seen 'yotes up and down Cleveland Ave. from Shrock to Polaris. Not as many since all the development that's been going on. One of the biggest rack deer that I've seen came out of Sharon Woods and crossed Cleveland Ave. it went east beside St. Anns. I went north and turned on Cooper Rd. and seen it again standing beside Cooper Rd. behind St. Anns close to Alum Creek, (the creek). They're running out of room in that area!!


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

sorry it was sharon woods....i go to school at otterbein and have thought about going and just taking a walk in that park.....there is no doubt that yote came out of the park....it climbed that fence and headed across cleveland ave!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen them all over the place around Hilliard as well, I also seen what Im guessing was the same fox for awhile, he would always be in and around the same corner, havent seen him in awhile though.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

ohiobassman...i'm an Otterbein grad. I used to run the paths through Sharon Woods and there are a ton of deer in there. If you go out Africa Road toward Polaris Parkway, keep an eye on all those fields. I saw some monster bucks in there while I was in school. I wish I knew who owned the property cause I would love to have the opportunity to hunt those brutes. I don't know though if it would be legal to hunt in that area.


----------



## scott nafzger (Oct 8, 2007)

There is a pack that exsist of at least 5 cotes that seem to be denning in an old barn on some farmhouse property just about a mile north of sharon woods. I live in the condo's across the street and often walk my dog at night along Cleveland ave. and see them roaming the field. They seem to come out around 9:00pm and midnight. I have seen 2 walking together and the same night about 2 hours later, a single smaller female coyote I saw trotting across the field towards Alum Creek Park and Otterbein lake.
A couple nights ago at about 1:00am I went to the barn and noticed the door on the eastside of the barn open about a foot. I went in knowing they were all out hunting by then and danger was very minimal. Inside I found traces of hair, urine smell and loose, matted clumps of straw that I asume they use as their bedding. One of the coyotes I saw about a month ago was twice as big as a fox which surprised me. It must have been the alphamale. They other's I have seen are small, just a little bigger than a fox. Greyish brown, long nose, a nd pointed ears and a bushy tail that hangs straight to the ground.
I was only in the barn for about 2-3 minutes. I was looking for pups but didn't notice any. I didn't really have time to search that good. I didn't want to be trapped inside with only one way out if they were to return back early. I have heard them howl over a kill at night also. 
We have way too many geese in Westerville so I sure hope the geese population fatten those coyotes up!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The few that I have seen around town are bigger than any fox I have seen by a longshot, I have heard that the average weight is somewhere in the nieghborhood of 40lbs, I have seen 1 smaller one years ago practically in the middle of Hilliard munching on a matted up roadkill...that one looked like it was struggling to make it, the rest looked like big healthy animals, I wonder since you entered the barn will they continue to den there???


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Scott,
The"pups" are nearly full grown right now. Those are the ones you're probably seeing that are just larger than a fox. They will sometimes hang around the den site together for the fall & part of winter, then seem to go their seperate way during the mating season. A full grown 'yote will weigh 3 times what a fox weighs & 50+ pounders have been taken. The ones I've gotten have all been between 33 & 40 lbs. 
I know the barn you're talking about and I've seen 1 coyote in that open field; i figured that building would be over run with ****, but maybe not. My son goes to Otterbein right now and he has seen them in Sharon Woods when he's there running with his basketball buddies. A couple of those "city kids" were pretty nervous about running around out there with those wild things !!! My son has hunted and trapped, so wasn't too worried ....... those city coyotes have it made with all the food available & no hunters or trappers.
Tim


----------



## scott nafzger (Oct 8, 2007)

I think they will continue to hang around. I was out last night, Tuesday and saw 3 of the pack under the street lights on Cooper road. I had my dog with me and two of them started to come towards but I quickly walked away north on Cleveland ave. to my apt. I don't take threat to them as they are just doing their part to live as any wild animal would do. I am just fascinated by there presence...maybe they can keep down the over population of geese.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I saw a beautiful specimen running down the middle of 77 north about two weeks ago.


Well, was it four or two legged...???


----------



## scott nafzger (Oct 8, 2007)

***** and rats yes....but no more since the coyotes moved in. That field is full of groundhogs. Why don't they hunt those varmits? 
Mid summer I went into the barn and there was 3 tiny pups without eyes open. Must have been only a few weeks old. The 3 I am seeing now must be the pups running around. The bigger animal I saw walking around the barn about 2 months ago must have been one of the parents? It was around 5pm and it was walking around the barn near the farm equipment. It looked as big as a german shepard. When I saw it, I knew it must have been a male.
I was surprised to see it out in daylight. I know these animals are night hunters. It's a shame that development is running them out of their habitat. They are such beautiful, smart and curious animals.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Well, was it four or two legged...???


Thats Good in the end both are predators though


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That's surprising that you still see groundhogs, they eat the heck out of groundhogs.


----------

